# Suggestions Needed for.......



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

a buck tail sight casting blank. Looking for light weight with good backbone. Gonna be spinning with a 4500 or 5000 reel......What say the masses....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

hercules seeker,6' rated 40-80 4-16 oz,blank wt 5.4 oz unbuilt,mudhole price 146.58,exceptional rod when paired with the amer.tkl. typhoon or virtus guides


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I have and use St. Croix....*

rods in casting. Wish I would have went spinning instead of casting but guess I'll just keep what I have.

I would suggest to you look at St. Croix, something at least 7 -7 1/2 feet if your talking about using from a pier. And for boat, I think I would stay with the same length. Med-heavy power, fast action,  the SC graphite II series.

my .o2

Reelturner


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

I would check out the Phenix blanks. They are super light with tons of backbone. I have played with a whole bunch of their rods from a light freshwater rod all the way up to a deep drop rod and they are amazing. I just got the Black Diamond Hybrid PHD836L-B for light bucktailing and plugging the backbays in the Northeast for bass, blues, fluke and weakfish. The rod is a 10-25# class blank and will probably throw from 1/2-3oz really well for plugging and I would say it could probably be pushed to 4. Blanks are a bit expensive, but IMHO 100% worth it. Somebody suggested a 40-80# class blank and I just looked on mudhole, they have a 7'6" blank, 30-80# class that weighs 7.37 oz. I do not see any distributors listed on their website in Virginia, but maybe a local shop has a few in stock to check out.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Will you be casting from a boat, pier or beach? What length rod are you looking for and what weights will you be casting? Also will you be using braid or Mono and what lb test? Pretty hard to give a good recommendation without this info.

John


----------

